# F/S Pioneer DJM 2000 Professional Performance DJ Mixer..$1000



## Zainalmy (Jul 31, 2011)

Best amazing price and a fast free shipping worldwide.those equipments are all Brand New with their Complete Accessories also come with 1Year International Warranty.100% guarantee 

Order & get a low price
Free shipping
Delivery worldwide
Contact Information
Email:[email protected]
MSN[email protected]


Pioneer SVM 1000 Professional Audio/Video Mixer...$2000
Pioneer DJM 2000 Professional Performance DJ Mixer....$1000
Pioneer DJM 1000 6 Channel Professional DJ Mixer......$850
Pioneer DJM 900nexus 4-Channel Professional DJ Mixer...$650
Pioneer DJM 800 Professional Digital DJ Mixer/MIDI Controller..$600
Pioneer DJM 700 Standard Mid-Range Professional Digital DJ Mixer...$550
Pioneer DJM T1 2-Channel TRAKTOR Mixer..$900
Pioneer DJM 909 Professional 2-Channel Scratch Mixer....$750
Pioneer DJM 350 2-Channel DJ Performance Mixer...$350
Pioneer DJM 350-w system Digital Performance System...$700
Pioneer DJM 5000 Professional Standard Mobile DJ Mixer...$600

Numark NS7FX Motorized DJ Software Performance Controller with..$800
Numark NS7 Numark Performance Controller with Serato ITCH....$800
Numark NS6 4 Channel Serato ITCH Controller...$600
Numark MIXDECK UNIVERSAL DJ SYSTEM.....$400
Numark V7 Motorized Turntable Software Controller...$400

Pioneer DDJ S1 DJ Controller......$700
Pioneer DDJ T1 DJ Controller......$800
Pioneer SEP C1 Professional Software Entertainment Controller..$400

Pioneer DVJ 1000 Professional CD/DVD Turntable...$900
Pioneer CDJ 2000 Professional Multi Player...$850
Pioneer CDJ 900 Advanced Multiplayer...$650
Pioneer CDJ 850 Performance Multiplayer..$500
Pioneer CDJ 800 Digital Vinyl Turntable....$500
Pioneer CDJ 350 Digital Multi Player.......$450
Pioneer MEP 7000 Professional Multi-Entertainment Player...$700
Pioneer EFX 1000 Professional Performance Effector.....$500

Best amazing price and a fast free shipping worldwide.those equipments are all Brand New with their Complete Accessories also come with 1Year International Warranty.100% guarantee 

Order & get a low price
Free shipping
Delivery worldwide
Contact Information
Email:[email protected]
MSN[email protected]


----------

